# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  احفظ القران  بعشرة دقائق

## فهرنهايت

*احفظ القرآن بعشرة دقائق .... لا يوجد مستحيل!!! 

لو أنشأ كلٌ منا جدولاً بما يقضي به أوقاته في اليوم لوجد أن لديه وقتا ضائعاً كثيراً ,وليعلم أنه لسوف يحاسب على الأوقات يهدرها دون أية فائدة فليحاسب نفسه قبل أن يحاسب أمام الخلق أجمعين, كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
(( لا تزولا قدما عبد حتى يسأل عن أربع : عن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه ، وعن علمه ماذا عمل به )) 
لذلك أقدم هذه الطريقة للشباب والشابات الذين يقضون وقتاً طويلاً في اللهو والاستماع إلى الأغاني أو مشاهدة الأفلام والتي تأكل من عمرهم الساعات الطويلة التي يفنون بها عمرهم في ما لا يعود عليهم بأية فائدة.... الخ 
ربما تستغرب من العنوان كيف أنك تحفظ القرآن في عشرة دقائق ولكن مبدأ الخطة أن يكون الحفظ مقسما على عدة مراحل في اليوم الواحد. 
أي أنك تحفظ كل يوم صفحة من القرآن الكريم, هذه الصفحة التي تتكون من /15/ خمسة عشر سطر تجزؤها إلى /5/ خمسة أجزاء, كل جزء عبارة عن /3/ ثلاثة أسطر ولو افترضنا أنك بطئ الحفظ جداً وأن الكلمة تستغرق معك لحفظها نصف دقيقة فبالتالي تحتاج إلى /10/ عشرة دقائق بعد كل صلاة, وهكذا تحتاج لحفظ الجزء الواحد إلى /21/ واحد وعشرين يوماً فقط, 
وبالتالي فإنك لن تحتاج إلى أكثر من سنة وثمانية أشهر تقريباً أي (604) أيام فقط ولا أعتقد أن هذه المدة طويلة لأنك لو حسبت مقدار الوقت الذي تهدره من عمرك خلال يومك لكان كثيرا. لذلك فإن عشرة دقائق بعد كل صلاة لن تضر بك بل هي سترفع مقامك عند الله وتجعلك ممن رضي الله عنهم مع السفرة والكرام البررة الصالحين إن شاء الله . 

و الطريقة كالتالي: 
1. عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة الصبح (ثلاثة أسطر 20كلمة تقريباً) الخمس الأول من الصفحة. 
2. عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة الظهر (ثلاثة أسطر 20كلمة تقريباً) الخمس الثاني من الصفحة. 
3. عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة العصر (ثلاثة أسطر 20كلمة تقريباً) الخمس الثالث من الصفحة. 
4. عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة المغرب (ثلاثة أسطر 20كلمة تقريباً) الخمس الرابع من الصفحة. 
5. عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة العشاء (ثلاثة أسطر 20كلمة تقريباً) الخمس الخامس من الصفحة. 
6. وأخيراً عشرة دقائق بعد صلاة الوتر قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: (( من لم يوتر فليس منا)) تقوم بمراجعة ما حفظته خلال يومك هذا وتكون قد أرضيت الله عز وجل وتنام وأنت مطمئن البال. 
7. وأخيراً تخصص ساعة في أحد أيام الأسبوع وليكن يوم الجمعة لتقوم بمراجعة كل ما حفظته خلال الأسبوع. 
8. عشرة أيام تكون بإذن الله قد أنهيت النصف الأول من الجزء الأول. 
9. عشرة عشرة أيام أي ثلاثة أشهر وعشرة أيام تكون بإذن الله قد 

أنهيت الخمسة أجزاء الأولى ...... 
(وإذا وفقك الله وتيسر لك حفظ أكثر من صفحة في اليوم الواحد فلا تتخاذل بل ضاعف كمية الأسطر التي تحفظها كل يوم وبالتالي سوف تنهي حفظك في فترة أقل والله الموفق) 
* إن الأمر بغاية البساطة ولكنه لا شك أنه يحتاج إلى مثابرة وإصرار ومجاهدة لهذه النفس الأمارة بالسوء فهذه الطريقة البسيطة تصلح لكافة الناس للطالب مع دراسته وللطفل والكهل والمرأة في بيتها فضل حفظة القرآن: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: 
*((خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه)) صحيح البخاري 
*((إن الحافظ للقرآن، العامل به مع السفرة الكرام البررة)) البخاري ومسلم 
* ((إن لله تعالى أهلين من الناس. قالوا:يا رسول الله من هم ؟ قال هم أهل القران, أهل الله وخاصته)) صحيح الجامع2165 
* ((ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه فيما بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده)). صحيح مسلم. (يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه) أي يتعاهدونه خوف النسيان. 
*((إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواما ويضع به آخرين) صحيح مسلم *((لا حسد إلا في اثنتين : رجل آتاه الله القرآن فهو يتلوه آناء الليل وآناء النهار ورجل آتاه الله مالا فهو ينفقه آناء الليل وآناء النهار)). البخاري ومسلم الحسد المذكور في الحديث هو الغبطة 
بعض الملاحظات التي يجب مراعاتها من قبل الحفاظ: 
*. تذكر الالتجاء إلى الله بالدعاء للحفظ وطلب العون منه لكي يثبتك ويسهل لك وجدد عزيمتك على حفظ القرآن بعد كل صلاة 
* احرص على اقتناء نسخة من القرآن الكريم جيدة لا تفارقك أينما حللت وارتحلت 
واجعل القرآن صديقك الدائم *حاول أثناء حفظك أن تتمثل الآيات وأن تتفاعل معها لأن ذلك يساعدك كثيراً في الحفظ* عليك بكثرة التكرار والمراجعة كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ((تعاهدوا القرآن فوالذي نفسي بيده لهو أشد تفلتاً من الإبل في عقلها)) وحاول في كل مراجعة أن تزداد علماً ووقوفاً عند الآيات* اغتنم فرص مراجعة ما حفظت بترتيلها أثناء الصلوات النافلة وصلوات الليل* أكثر من ذكر الله واحرص على كل دقيقة من وقتك واحسب لها حساباً .... فوقت المؤمن من ذهب* 
احذر المعاصي بجميع أشكالها وأنواعها, وخاصة معاصي النظر والسمع فهما من أخطر نوافذ القلب *حاول أن تتخذ صديقاً مؤمناً لتوجد روح المنافسة بينك وبينه وتتسابقوا إلى حفظ القرآن وتتدافعون للمثابرة والتقدم 
كما قال تعالى ((وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون)) صدق الله العظيم 
الموضوع ، منقول للفائدة . 
جزى الله خيراً من نشرها بين المسلمين
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياغالي وفي ميزان حسناتك يارب
                        	*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*فائق الود وجميل التقدير اخي الغسينابي علي المرور

نسال الله ان يثقل موازيننا جميعا
*

----------


## sonstar

*اخي فهرنهايت جزام الله خيرا علي هذه الطريقه المثله
وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .. ويجعلنا من حفظة
كتابه الكريم والعاملين به ...
                        	*

----------


## najma

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*لك التحية sonstar 

الف شكر علي المرور
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*وجزاك خيرا وبارك الله فيك najma
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*لك التحية والود اخي نصر الدين علي المرور ثقل الله موزاينا جميعا
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*انشاء الله تجدة قدام
                        	*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*الف تحية وشكر ابو اخلاص علي المرور الكريم
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*جزاك الله الف خير
                        	*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*لك التحية احب المريخ علي المرور الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
*

----------


## محمد جعفر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين اتمني لكم الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*كلام جميل جداً
بس في نقطة مهمة كنت اتوقع تتطرق ليها
هذه الطريقة التي ذكرتها هي طريقة قراءة القرآن وليس حفظه
لان حفظ القرآن ليس معناه أن تستطيع قراءته دون الرجوع إلي الكتاب
ولكن حفظه هو فهم معانيه والعمل بمقتضاه وتطبيق احكامه ومراقبة النفس حتي يتثني لها التقيد بالقرآن وتشريعاته.
فنلاحظ في الحديث الذي يقول احفظ الله يحفظك !! ما معني الحفظ هنا ؟؟؟
الاجابة هي اذا عرفت ان تحفظ الله فقد حفظت القرآن.
ولكن السؤال هنا : ما هي الطريقة المثلي للحفظ الحقيقي للقرآن ؟؟ وهل يمكن أن اتدرج لحفظه بطريقة سهلة؟؟
                        	*

----------

